# We need some post and pics



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Alright you fair weather fishermen. Lets get some post and pics on the Fresh Water forum.
It has been way to quiet without SS and Meadowlark's regular reports.
I know MDL is fishing because a catch him on my Moultre camera two or three time a week.
I guess the deer tick fever has everyone in the woods.
I am warning ya'll. If we don't see more post I am going to start tell war stories. Things like whale hunting in New Zealand, killing cobras with a bamboo switch in Balik Papan or about the time I feel down a well in a ho house in Merek Indonesia.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

O M Goodness .... Bubba calm down now. I don't you going off and trying to do some swamp fishin. You can always run 'em over with the pontoon! Sing to 'em or play varmint calls,... they'll jump in the boat! Or, just do what I did, ... Take out your frustrations, like I did! Look @ the above posts.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Welllll, I guess lets hear the stories, cause I got nothin.... LOL


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I want to hear the one about the ho house and the well.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

And I want to hear about killing cobras with a bamboo switch in Balik Papan.
Come on Sunbeam!. We took the bait. Spill it!
RT


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> ...I know MDL is fishing because a catch him on my Moultre camera two or three time a week...


Bring on the stories SB. I'm sure folks would prefer those over my boring fishing reports. I sure would.

LOL...you don't need a camera to know I'm fishing...if I'm breathing, I'm fishing somewhere....or on the way fishing or returning from fishing or planning the next fishing trip.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Heading south to fight the wind in the a.m. Gotta love them trout,reds n flounder! ALIAS never know unless u go! Stay tuned!LOL! Will swap coords. Meadow when your ready!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Megafish,

Don't forget those zebras...Oct has been outstanding and I'm thinking Nov. will be just as good. The trick is finding them...after that its easy pickings.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Megafish,
> 
> Don't forget those zebras... The trick is finding them...after that its easy pickings.


 Still got plenty stripes in the freezer,variety is the spice of life! Good news though thanks Meadow!


----------



## ChampionOwner (Jan 27, 2010)

I fished Lake Nacogdoches for about 6 hours yesterday. The conditions were a little tough because the lake is 4 ft low and the wind was cranking. Still boated 14 fish with the best being this 5 pounder.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

NIce fish CO! I've been working 6-7 days a week the past 8 weeks. but I am off for 10 days round Thanksgiving and I am heading to the lake


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice fish, Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a great day under even the best conditions. Congrats on the big bass. Hope you CPR'd it.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Well its hunting season and I have stopped fishing, I know everyone will say there is a fishing season all year, but not for me, but I do miss all the activity on the board.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

The conditions were a little tough because the lake is 4 ft low and the wind was cranking.Way to go finding protected water,nice catch!LOL!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

megafish said:


> The conditions were a little tough because the lake is 4 ft low and the wind was cranking.Way to go finding protected water,nice catch!LOL!


[/QUOTE]

Great LMB! SWEET!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a good Bass!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Not nearly as big as Champions bass but thought I would post this anyway. I like to go up to the Guadalupe near New Braunfels on Sat. morning. A few weeks ago I caught a few of these. Only took this picture . Pretty sure its a Green sunfish and thought he had great color to him.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Only in the great state of Texas can you find the diversity and splendor of aquatic life.
I feel sorry for the folks in the other lower 47 states. But not enough to invite them to move down here. LOL <G>

That "bream" looks like a Pumpkin Seed. One of the prettiest of the sunfish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hard to say for sure but looks like a long ear to me....or maybe pumpkin seed....but not a green sunfish, IMO. Beautiful fish regardless.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amen, on the great state of Texas, and not just for fish, all wildlife! Where can you find the diversity of the Gulf Coast, to the snowy peaks of the Davis Mountains. From the Piney Woods of East Texas, to the Hiil Country of Central and Southwest Texas! No other state in the Union has a mix of all the above!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

It could be a long ear, there are so many variations and some hybrids, it hard to tell.

I have another photo I would like to post, but it is a saltwater fish. The first of this kind I have ever caught or seen. Would it be a problem to post here.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a nice mess of crappie I caught last week on my 50th b-day.  Caught them on Lake Palestine.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Lonestar proud*

Now that is a nice mess of crappie , now when is supper, i also can be found in splendora in deerbrook village:cloud:


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

No doubt. I would hurt myself with with a mess of fried crappie like that!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*"Caught" a different kind of zebra this week in Mission*

I could figure out how to clean him, so I CPR'd him.


----------

